# Cali and Charlee just hanging out



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not a vampire, just grooming. 











Holding hands during a scary movie!













Cali with her arm around Charlee:













Just chillin'













Cali looking adorable and innocent.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

So cute! Are they watching TV?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup, just like Mommy!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

That is so cute! :heart You should play them some kitty videos!



Occasionally one of mine will stare at the TV for a few minutes, but they don't really seem to watch it much - they use TV time to flop all over me and go to sleep instead. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

they like Meerkat Manor. 

This is how Charlee usually watches it. She gets the close-ups and I get butt-t.v. I'm surprised Cox Cable doesn't charge extra for that.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

SEE...mine watch t.v. too. I can't remember where I was but someone told me that cat's can not watch tv. I remember saying to the man something along the lines of "I'm not going to argue that their sight is probably different from ours and I'm not a scientist so I don't understand it, but I'm telling you, my cats DO watch tv." and he still insisted I was wrong!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee even knows the pop sound of turning the t.v. on and she'll run over and wait for the picture.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

That is funny!


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I thought they were watching TV too!

They look as though they've just got to the crucial point in a Murder Mystery Thriller!

Carol xx


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Not a vampire, just grooming.


It _does _look like she is going for the jugular, though! 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sometimes it starts out grooming and then turns into a wrestling match.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

gosh but they are adorable! :love2


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Such sweeties... and so funny that they should watch TV like this!  

I almost wish I had a TV to try it on the kitties... so far they never budged, whether we watch a documentary on sharks, lions, or birds, they don't seem to find it worth raising an eyebrow. But videogames, ah videogames, it's much more fun, trying to grab the arrow or character on the screen! 

Anyhow... Cali and Charlee are cute as buttons! What is their favorite show? :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, Charlee has licked Scott Eldrod from Men in Trees and Rob Estes from Women's Murder Club, but they like Meerkat Manor, too.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

horseplaypen said:


> It _does _look like she is going for the jugular, though! 8O



This is my favorite "vampire" picture.


----------

